# The Olympus PEN E-P1 vs E-PL2



## DigitalRev (Jan 26, 2011)

ISO Test for E-P1 vs EPL2

Olympus E-P1
Olympus PEN E-PL2

E-P1 @ ISO 1600






E-PL2 @ ISO 1600





E-P1 @ ISO 3200





E-PL2 @ ISO 3200





E-P1 @ ISO 6400





E-PL2 @ ISO 6400


----------

